# Sookie turns 3 Months Old!



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

My baby turned 3 months old today! She could care less but I do. I bought her a new baby blanket that I was debating to keep myself  but she likes it. I also made her a little treat that she completely ignored but whatever. I took some pictures of her out and about but she gets very nervous. I think because I dont really do that often so I think I will so she gets used to it. She was also really nice to me today since the past two days she's been on the defense since her vet visit. Reasonably so. But we're making good progress. Its all in the baby steps! Here are some pics of today and some of last week. P.S. can anyone tell what color she may be? I have no clue.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! Happy birthday!

Her color? Cute. She is a cute-grey African Pygmy Hedgehog. 
Glad I could help.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's so cute!  Love the name and show! Had some people reserve a puppy and they have named her Sookie as well.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy 3 month birthday pretty little girl!!!!!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> YAY!!! Happy birthday!
> 
> Her color? Cute. She is a cute-grey African Pygmy Hedgehog.
> Glad I could help.


I guessed that she was grey but I didnt really know because so many colors look so similar. Thanks for clarifying!


LarryT said:


> She's so cute!  Love the name and show! Had some people reserve a puppy and they have named her Sookie as well.


I read all of the books and I love the show as well. For what ever reason when I said I wanted a hedgehog I immediately wanted to name her Sookie. Its such an odd, cute little name! Those people have good taste 

Thanks everyone! She turns 6 months the day before my birthday which is exciting  Its a sign we were meant to be haha


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww she is SO cute! My guess would be Algerian Grey but I'm NOT a color expert.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Aww she is SO cute! My guess would be Algerian Grey but I'm NOT a color expert.


How do your little ones like their toys? Was it a hit or miss? Like I said, either way they'll look good in their cage


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

lpercz said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > Aww she is SO cute! My guess would be Algerian Grey but I'm NOT a color expert.
> ...


I've seen Pete poking it with her nose a few times. 

Mustard didn't care about it but that's normal for her... she only cares about her igloo, her wheel and her food. :roll: But it does look good in her cage! And I placed it right next to her pvc tunnel, so every time she gets up to eat she ends up touching the toy and I know she is up (that's because the only way she walks to her food bowl is through the tunnel... so silly.)


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I've seen Pete poking it with her nose a few times.
> 
> Mustard didn't care about it but that's normal for her... she only cares about her igloo, her wheel and her food. :roll: But it does look good in her cage! And I placed it right next to her pvc tunnel, so every time she gets up to eat she ends up touching the toy and I know she is up (that's because the only way she walks to her food bowl is through the tunnel... so silly.)


Aww cute! I had to show Sookie what it did exactly and then she was intrigued. She plays with them but not all the time. I'm glad its at least getting poked now and then  If you dont mind, I would love to see pictures! If you dont mind, maybe post them on the toy thread?


----------



## silversheep (Jan 24, 2011)

She is so photogenic! I think MissC and I can both attest to our jealousy, because we were just talking about this yesterday. Happy 3month to her, and to you!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

silversheep said:


> She is so photogenic! I think MissC and I can both attest to our jealousy, because we were just talking about this yesterday. Happy 3month to her, and to you!


Thank you! She is a cutie. When I put her down she stays still for a minute in shock and thats my window of opportunity haha I want to stop using flash but I wake her up too late in the day. Oh well, I'll have to wait until it stays light out longer during the day.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sookie is such a cute hedgie!! (I really need to look up some more words in my thesaurus - I think I use "cute" way too much - even though I mean it each & every time!)

I remember when my little Cholla was 3 months old...how the time flies & they grow up! *sigh*


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

PJM said:


> Sookie is such a cute hedgie!! (I really need to look up some more words in my thesaurus - I think I use "cute" way too much - even though I mean it each & every time!)
> 
> I remember when my little Cholla was 3 months old...how the time flies & they grow up! *sigh*


Thank you  In my opinion, Cute is more universally expressive than, for example, adorable. Sometimes things are just cute!
I know what you mean by time flying. I look at pictures of her the first day I got her and she was so tiny but I really dont remember. She's bigger now but she still looks tiny to me even though the vet said she's big for her age. Pretty soon she'll be a year old


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Sookie is a very pretty hedgie-girl. She has such a sweet face.
I would guess she is an Algerian grey with that fantastic little mask!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> Sookie is a very pretty hedgie-girl. She has such a sweet face.
> I would guess she is an Algerian grey with that fantastic little mask!


Thank you  I think they're all cute and for the most part look the same. Some are definitely different but they're all cute. I think of them like Boston Terriers, but opposite. With Bostons most of them are ugly with some that are pretty but they're all cute.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Come to think of it, I dont think I've seen one non-cute hedgie. I think they're all born cute!


----------

